# update bios on M2N68-LA(Narra5) motherboard



## captamp64 (Sep 20, 2014)

I need an update for my bios so it can handle 4T hard drives.:question:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go to the HP site and download the latest BIOS then.


----------



## captamp64 (Sep 20, 2014)

can find update for bios on hp site


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

took 2 seconds M2N68-LA Motherboard BIOS Update | HP® Support


----------

